#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-08
<deejoe> welcome back paultag 
<paultag> why thank you deejoe 
<mhall119> cjohnston: wasn't someone already working on the google map with pins?
<czajkowski> Aloha :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> morning YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi nigelb 
<YoBoY> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricomoro/5154473097/ << our new ubuntu women shirt :)
<valorie> cute!
<valorie> ubuntu women, but not ubuntu-women
<valorie> :-)
<dholbach> good morning!
<YoBoY> valorie: sorry, but here there is no differences, they are ubuntu-fr members, and they choose this model ^^
<YoBoY> valorie: you don't make shirts for the ubuntu-women group ?
<YoBoY> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<valorie> I don't think we have any right now
<valorie> I was making a weak joke, really
<valorie> because there really is an Ubuntu-Women project
<valorie> and we have our own logo
<JanC> that might be somewhat complicated (rememeber abuntu-women are spread all over the planet (and maybe outside))
<YoBoY> yes i know :)
<valorie> I like your shirt too
<valorie> the dots are cute
<YoBoY> we plan to sell this women model in black on our online store
<valorie> very cool!
<YoBoY> and we can send you the svg/eps/pdf/whatever if you want to modify for your team
<JanC> YoBoY: feel free to bring t-shirts to sell at the Ubuntu booth at FOSDEM if you want  ;)
<YoBoY> lol :)
<YoBoY> we can do that ;)
<YoBoY> the cairo-dock belgian members who came to help at our party already have theyr tshirts :p
<JanC> well, preferably somebody from ubuntu-fr helps a bit at the booth then, but you can make some money for your locoteam on it if you want  ☺
<JanC> YoBoY: I saw a Louvain-Li-Nux t-shirt in the photostream, so there certainly were Belgians there...
<YoBoY> the black tshirt is in production too for the men
<YoBoY> ^^
<JanC> we might have an ubuntu-be t-shirt before FOSDEM, but more choice is okay  ☺
 * JanC has an ubuntu-fr recycled plastic mug
<YoBoY> there is a both for ubuntu-fr team ? or you want to share your both ? i know 5 or 6 people going to the fosdem, they can help
<YoBoY> JanC: we have a new model too ;)
<JanC> YoBoY: there is an ubuntu booth, which has traditionally been operated by ubuntu-be & ubuntu-nl members mostly
<YoBoY> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricomoro/5155080842/in/photostream/ 
<JanC> but if some ubuntu-fr members want to help out, that would be nice
<YoBoY> ok, i'll talk about that to the others :) count on it
<JanC> well, last year czajkowski also us, so that was ubuntu-ie  ☺
<JanC> *also helped us*
<JanC> also, usually the booth is quite small & cramped, so we don't need a lot of people at the same time, but it's nice to give everybody a chance to do other things than just the booth
<YoBoY> yes
<YoBoY> fosdem is really a great event if you can follow the conferences ;)
<JanC> well, at least one of our volunteers doesn't care too much about most of the talks, but still he has to eat etc.  ;)
<YoBoY> ^^
<JanC> which reminds me, I should start asking people if they want to organize an Ubuntu dinner... ;)
<YoBoY> it's why on our party we make the lunch for the benevolents, so they don't have to go far away to eat, in 30 minutes it's done
<JanC> YoBoY: were you at the ubuntu meeting in the Lebanese restaurant last FOSDEM?
<YoBoY> nop
<YoBoY> one time in belgium only, for the uds
<JanC> hm, I'd like somebody from Brussels to organize it this year
<JanC> organizing something like that from 100km away isn't exactly the easiest way to do it  ;)
<YoBoY> sure :)
<JanC> and apparently not everybody likes Lebanese food  ;)
<YoBoY> well... we are not used to eat lebanese food ^^
<JanC> well, I went there last time because the year before we didn't organize anything, and it was the only place that allowed us in with 18 peopel and no reservation
<YoBoY> ha ok, with no reservation it's not easy
<JanC> last FOSDEM I made a reservation at the same place
<JanC> as I did have the address & phone no. from their business card  ;)
<JanC> it's also pretty cheap (useful, as we had some high school and university students with us)
<YoBoY> yes, the price is always one of the first criteria for us too
<Bek> Greetings
<dholbach> LD hackers: please review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/LoCoDirectoryNattyPlans and improve if necessary
<czajkowski> aloha 
<mhall119> dholbach: looks good to me
<mhall119> czajkowski: IRC-ing on your first day of work?
<czajkowski> yup
<mhall119> tsk tsk
<czajkowski> need to check some stuff out 
<mhall119> how's it going so far?
<czajkowski> interesting 
<czajkowski> first 2 hours learning about comapny and plan for me 
<czajkowski> and basically what i can do--------- everything I want 
<Ddorda> guys, i have a package waiting and i just don't know what to do
<Ddorda> i sent a mail to the loco council and they said they don't take part in sending those package
<Ddorda> LoCo package
<Ddorda> any ideas to who i should mail?
<jpds> Ddorda: info@shipit.ubuntu.com ?
<Ddorda> jpds: i tried that one a still got no answer, TNT sent me today a reminder about the package waiting
<Ddorda> if i'll wait much longer the package will be sent back =\
<czajkowski> Ddorda: I said mail info  back 
<Ddorda> czajkowski: yes, i just my mail again. i got the mail back, it said that the address is wrong
<czajkowski> Ddorda: who did you mail in the first place..
<Ddorda> info@shippit.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> so mail that back ...
<czajkowski> I'll try to poke someone as well 
<Ddorda> czajkowski: to mail it again? but i got a mail that the address does not exists =\
<czajkowski> to the one you orignially sent the request to \???
<Ddorda> was my last msg seen?
<czajkowski> Ddorda: can you take this to pm please 
<Ddorda> czajkowski: sure, sorry
<randa> Ddorda: ping
<czajkowski> Ddorda: meet randa 
<cjohnston> mhall119: dunno.. a map with pins for teams or events?
<mhall119> events
<mhall119> I'm not sure how useful one for teams would be
<cjohnston> I agree.. that one was for teams though
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> might suit usa more than rest of eu 
<mhall119> oh wow, I didn't realize that loco.ubuntu.com was listed on the inside of the 10.10 CD sleeves
<mhall119> that rocks
<czajkowski> :D
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-09
<nobuto> Hello. Here is pictures at release party Tokyo, Japan last Saturday. http://picasaweb.google.com/106468260551425064278/Ubuntu1010ReleasePartyTokyo#
<nigelb> oh, this must be the event Emmet was talking about
<nobuto> nigelb: Emmet has missed this event. Unfortunately he thought this event was going to happen on Sunday... 
<nigelb> nobuto: Ah! He did tell me there was an event on 7th.
<nigelb> or was it 6th
<nigelb> I'm confused now :)
<nobuto> I wrote as 6th, but he misunderstood. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/508/detail/
<nigelb> heh
<nobuto> Despite entry fee is high (about $35), about 65 people came. It's a great time.
<nigelb> That is great!
<nigelb> Did the veune have some sort of fees or the fees was used for the food etc?
<YoBoY> good morning
<nigelb> morning YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi nigelb 
<YoBoY> great group picture nobuto :)
<nobuto> nigelb: fees was used for the food and all you can drink.
<nigelb> nobuto: that is totally awesome.  Glad you have awesome venues there :)
<YoBoY> with the drinks it's a good price
<nobuto> here is the food menu picture. http://www.pub-hub.com/party_hub/
<nobuto> The venue has 4 monitors (42 inch) and 2 microphones. It was also suitable for presentations.
<olive> http://www.helloubuntu.com/
<olive> (japan day)
<nobuto> olive: greats!
 * YoBoY hugs olive 
<dholbach> good morning!
<YoBoY> bonjour dholbach 
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<nobuto> I added more pictures on http://picasaweb.google.com/106468260551425064278/Ubuntu1010ReleasePartyTokyo# You can feel the atmosphere.
<nigelb> lovely!
<nigelb> that cake looks delicious
<Adapter> !seen catweazle
<ubot4> I have no seen command
<nhandler> Adapter: Last seen by NickServ 46 minutes ago (/msg nickserv info catweazle)
<Adapter> thx nhandler 
<nigelb> mhall119: goofy teenage boy!
<nigelb> hah
<mhall119> nigelb: don't make me fly over there and kick you
<mhall119> because I really can't afford it
<nigelb> mhall119: hah :D
<nigelb> mhall119: Happy Anniversary (of sorts) :)
<jpds> I thought mhall119 was 119 years old?
<mhall119> jpds: no, that's just how old I feel
<mhall119> thanks nigelb 
<mhall119> woot! my gwibber patch is finally being applied
<valorie> mhall119: happy anniversary to you and MichelleQ
<mhall119> valorie: thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-10
<dmcglone> hello Andre_Gondim
<Andre_Gondim> hello dmcglone 
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rock-n-pol/5161381747/in/set-72157625348851874/ << if you want to know how many people is needed to make an ubuntu party in Paris :)
<nigelb> YoBoY: morning, fun photos \o/
<dholbach> good morning!
<mhall119> YoBoY: here's how Florida parties: http://picasaweb.google.com/mhall119/UDSN#5535485290293262386
<mhall119> course, we cheated ;)
<czajkowski> hah
<mhall119> Daviey: will you be around in a few hours?  I've got some questions for you 
<mhall119> czajkowski: how's day 3 at the new job going?
<czajkowski> pretty damn good so far
<czajkowski> liking it 
<mhall119> how about the house hunting?
<czajkowski> SLOW
<czajkowski> :(
<mhall119> what's the housing market like there?  Over here there's so many vacant and for sale or rent, it's a buyer's market
<czajkowski> not so much tbh
<czajkowski> the opposite
<YoBoY> mhall119: :D
<nigelb> mhall119: Nice panorama shot ;)
<mhall119> nigelb: thanks, I used hugin to stitch several shots together, it's freaking amazing
<nigelb> ooooh, stitching is fun \o/
<mhall119> this was like magic
<mhall119> I just loaded up all the files, in no particular order, and it put them all together, even color-corrected them to match eachother
<mhall119> sudo apt-get install hugin
<nigelb> mhall119: heh, lots of becca pictures :p
<nigelb> s/becca/graner family
<mhall119> yeah, I wanted to get those for akgraner
<mhall119> I need to send out pics to everybody
<nigelb> yeah, or risk me flying down there to kick you
<mhall119> you've got them on picasa
<nigelb> :D
<mhall119> so stop whining
<nigelb> hahaha
<nigelb> btw, did you see my weekend snaps?
<nigelb> (the funnier ones have not come up yet thankfully)
<nigelb> ooooh, sense is awesome with kids :)
<mhall119> yeah, he tired himself out
<mhall119> czajkowski said he was painfully sore the next morning
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> was rather amusing watching him try and walk 
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> (not laughing too much coz it happened to me about 4 days back)
<mhall119> even after all that, cjohnston's kids _still_ had energy
<czajkowski> aye
<cprofitt> I am still having issues walking
<cjohnston> hehe
<nigelb> mhall119: they are cjohnston's kids after all :p
<mhall119> nigelb: good point
<nigelb> mhall119: FL folks want to lead up to LoCo day?
<nigelb> I'm going to start recruiting this week
<mhall119> cjohnston volunteers
 * mhall119 hides
<nigelb> mhall119: haha
<YoBoY> What's gone wrong with the first attempt ?
<nigelb> YoBoY: the classroom team was too busy to actually recruit
<nani_> hi
<jledbetter> nigelb, Yeah probably too close to UDS?
<mhall119> Daviey: ping
<czajkowski> mhall119: don;t think he's online atm 
<mhall119> it's okay, I got help in #ubuntu-cloud
<osamamongy> hello 
<osamamongy> any body there ?
<osamamongy> any egyptian one
<michael_k> sorry, I am some thousand miles to the north (Greece)!
<YoBoY> and i'm in France
<michael_k> hey YoBoy, comment ca va ?
<YoBoY> i'm fine thanks :) and you ?
<michael_k> pas mal! I am relaxing and making some translations
<YoBoY> i'm trying to find the words to write an article on my blog ^^"
<michael_k> lol!! this is the most difficult part, believe me!!!
<YoBoY> I know 
<michael_k> c' est la vie, mon ami! (sorry, trying to practice my rather rusty Francais)
<YoBoY> michael_k: it's good, you are not the only one here practicing french with me :D
<michael_k> :) thx!
<Pendulum> cprofitt: can I talk to you this evening about some accessibility team stuff?
<cprofitt> Pendulum: yes -- I just got called to dinner
<cprofitt> let me ping you after that
<Pendulum> czajkowski: bug 670927
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670927 in ubuntu-website "Can not print the "Leadership Code Of Conduct" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670927
<Pendulum> czajkowski: that's something you might want to look into in terms of accessibility if it's going to be something that should be signed in the future
<czajkowski> well it wont be printed from the wiki 
<czajkowski> so I don't think that's a valid bug
<czajkowski> it will be signed from launchpad 
<czajkowski> and  used from there
<czajkowski> but at present that feature isn't set up 
 * cjohnston smacks paultag 
 * paultag smacks cjohnston 
<paultag> cjohnston, fix the damn schema :)
<cjohnston> your merges are welcome
 * czajkowski smacks Pendulum 
<paultag> cjohnston, bah, I'm doing other stuff
 * czajkowski smacks paultag 
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
 * czajkowski hugs Pendulum 
<cjohnston> lol
<paultag> cjohnston, I filed a bug so you can fix it :)
<czajkowski> paultag: so help me buddy I am going to strangle you, my inbox is fulll again
<cjohnston> Check your email
<paultag> cjohnston, at the least, let's add in internetenstein
<paultag> czajkowski, hehehe
<cjohnston> bug 673767
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673767 in loco-directory "the LD will not let me create a venue without a location (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673767
<czajkowski> Pendulum: I'd even go so far as to say that bug is invalid 
<paultag> cjohnston, it's not invalid, it's blocked
<paultag> cjohnston, it's a valid bug being blocked by another
<paultag> czajkowski, btw, adding in nhandler's event. I have an email ready for the council once I get past this junk :)
<cjohnston> no.. because "venues" will never be irc locations... making it invalid. 
<Pendulum> czajkowski: well currently that's the only way to access it. so I can see why it's an issue at the moment
<czajkowski> it;s also on ubuntu.com as well 
<Pendulum> that's where the problem is, I think
<Pendulum> (if you look at the link in the bug)
<czajkowski> paultag: ok, I said to him I didnt agree with it this morning. up to you
<paultag> czajkowski, Oh wait, what?
<paultag> czajkowski, He said you had technical issues in mind
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ah ok, then the bug refers to wiki and website. so kinda confusing bug 
<paultag> czajkowski, crap, right as I hit submit. Let's move this to the bat-cave
<czajkowski> sigh
<cjohnston> uh oh
 * cjohnston grabs the invalid hammer for anything paultag goes
<cjohnston> s/goes/does
<paultag> cjohnston, so help me I'm going to flood you with one line diff merge-props
<paultag> cjohnston, you will be stuck in review hell
<cjohnston> better than a 5000 line one
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I'm only finding one link to the Leadership Code of Conduct and it's at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/leadership-conduct and hard to read due to small font and not great contrast
<cjohnston> did you two drage itnet7 into whatever this is/
<cjohnston> its no different than the code of conduct page
<czajkowski> yes but he also refers to wiki in the bug which is why I was confused 
<Pendulum> techinically ubuntu.com is a wiki
<cjohnston> its drupal
<czajkowski> Pendulum: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LeadershipCodeofConduct
<Pendulum> I think he assumed it was editable like a wiki rather than a static page or something
<czajkowski> see that is the wiki 
<czajkowski> ubunt.com isn't 
<Pendulum> ah
<Pendulum> I couldn't find it
<czajkowski> so his bug is confusing as is 
<czajkowski> and the lcoc is being worked on to intergrate into LP so it won't be an issue 
<Pendulum> yeah
<paultag> nhandler, I'm going to remove the event, I'm going to pass this to the ML, so we can talk it over as a whole. It's a case of the right hand not knowing what the left is doing, just hang out in a standby pattern for a sec.
<cprofitt> Pendulum: I am back...
<cprofitt> what do you want to talk about?
<Pendulum> cprofitt: can we take it to PM? (I just want to schedule action items ;-) )
<cjohnston> run cprofitt 
<cjohnston> lol
<cprofitt> sure
<cprofitt> run?
<cprofitt> oops... too late :-)
<cjohnston> lol
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-11
<Hazem> Dreamlinux
<dholbach> good morning!
<BigWhale> Greetings.
<YoBoY> good morning
<mauulate_> Does anyone know how can I get an ubuntu email account?
<jledbetter> mauulate_, @ubuntu.com? By being a member: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<daker> <jledbetter> mauulate_, @ubuntu.com? By being a member: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<jledbetter> daker, Thanks :)
<daker> np
<jledbetter> If I need help adding resources to http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/virginiateam whom do I contact? The current admins are busy. 
<Ddorda> jledbetter: did you try to contact the admins?
<jledbetter> Ddorda, Yes.
<Ddorda> jledbetter: what kind of resources? like events and stuff?
<Ddorda> if i'm not wrong, anyone that in the team can add events
<jledbetter> Ddorda, Yes, I am adding events but I'd like to add resources like forums and wiki
<Ddorda> jledbetter: that is something that admins obly can change (and loco-council, if i remember right)
<jledbetter> Ddorda, Ok, I'll try council. Thank you
<czajkowski> whats up 
<Nafallo> ceiling.
<mhall119> chicken butt
<mhall119> sorry, my southern is showing
<Joeb454> mhall119: are your chickens on the ceiling?
<mhall119> nope, on my plate or in my pot
<Joeb454> I suppose they'd still be up
<Pendulum> mhall119: I think that's more of a sign that you have kids
<mhall119> lol
<Pendulum> or have they not learned that yet?
<mhall119> my gray hair is a sign that I have kids
<Pendulum> lol
<mhall119> and this twitch in my eye
<paultag> jledbetter, what's up?
<mhall119> and my habit if randomly signing songs from cartoons
<paultag> thanks Ddorda :)
<jledbetter> paultag, Just messed up adding events. What's up wup with you?
<paultag> jledbetter, not too much, just watching some BBC America. Need help?
<jledbetter> paultag, Sure, can you make http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/557/detail/ say Virginia instead of California? ;) It's odd. I selected Virginia for the other other event.
<jledbetter> I can delete otherwise. QQ me.
<paultag> What and the what :)
<Ddorda> paultag: did i do something?
<paultag> Ddorda, You helped jledbetter :P
<paultag> jledbetter, I can't edit it -- odd :/
<Ddorda> paultag: well, isn't it what you would have done to me too? :P
<jledbetter> I don't see "move to another team" as an option so might have to delete.
<paultag> Ddorda, well of course, just wanted to thank you :)
<paultag> jledbetter, I think so as well :(
<Ddorda> paultag: oh, sure thing
<paultag> jledbetter, might want to file a bug against loco-directory on that, that's not very cool
<paultag> jledbetter, and you mentioned adding resources as well?
<jledbetter> paultag, LD rocks. I'll submit a bug after I redo this and send out an "oops!" email ;) Yes. I pinged itnet7 about it and he's going to hook me up.
<paultag> jledbetter, OK. np. rock on
<jledbetter> Oh! I see. I was on California and clicked "add" so it assumed... ah ha!
<paultag> jledbetter, I'll check in a bit later. I ticked off a professor today, so I am feeling a bit down about that, I think I need a beer and some TV :/
<jledbetter> ANd I should have read the top that said California. Haha. Oh boy.
<paultag> Hahaha
<jledbetter> paultag, Uhoh. And the semester is almost over. Yes, bribery with beer and TV might work for the professor ;)
<paultag> true
<paultag> I'm writing him a heartfelt email
<paultag> he brought in a speaker and was bummed I was not in class
 * paultag afk
<jledbetter> Good luck :)
<pleia2> nhandler: thoughts about some kind of automatic report which could be pulled from the loco directory for monthly team reports?
 * pleia2 realizes she just loaded up the loco directory past events a copy/pastes into report, feels silly!
<pleia2> doesn't make the report complete, but it sure does help me get the skeleton
<czajkowski> pleia2: there is plans for this cycle to work on stuff 
<pleia2> oh good :)
<czajkowski> bugs filed and all about it 
<pleia2> hm, on loco-directory
<pleia2> ?
<pleia2> I looked, but I didn't see one, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place though :)
<pleia2> oh, nm, there it is
<czajkowski> :)
<pleia2> hm, actually, this doesn't look like what I want
<pleia2> I'll keep looking
<czajkowski> its ina bp or something
<czajkowski> i know  we discussed t at uds
<czajkowski> it is being worked on i know that much
<pleia2> thanks, I'll look through blueprints too
<czajkowski> ok
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-12
<b0red> Hey Room
<b0red> kif l sha3eb :P
<mhall119> pleia2: what are you looking for?
<pleia2> mhall119: blueprint or bug report talking about some loco directory past events to TeamReports output
<mhall119> let me check, one minute
<cjohnston> I know we talked about it
<cjohnston> not sure that it was put into anything
<mhall119> pleia2: there is https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/605651
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 605651 in loco-directory "Merge in Loco Reports into loco.ubuntu.com (affects: 2) (heat: 17)" [High,Triaged]
<mhall119> and dholbach has some work on a separate teamreports app
<pleia2> mhall119: that seemed like more generic stats, like membership and stuff
<pleia2> not the past month's events
<mhall119> pleia2: the bug is, yes
<mhall119> pleia2: we're in a pre-planning stage right now with how we're going to expand loco-directory
<pleia2> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: have you gotten to look into the expansion?
<mhall119> the plan is to create a sister-site for non-loco teams with the same functionality
<mhall119> cjohnston: not yet, I'm still catching up at work
<cjohnston> lol
<pleia2> well, if you need to to create a bug report or add to an existing blueprint, just let me know
<pleia2> team reports are tedious, this could simplify it a ton :)
<mhall119> yeah, that's definitely the direction we're going
<pleia2> less time copying and pasting, more time finding all the photos and blog posts I should be linking
<mhall119> the question right now is which foot to put forward first
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> mhall119: I'm thinking wont fix? bug 644427
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 644427 in loco-directory "Map with pins on the front page (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644427
<mhall119> is that the one for events or teams?
<cjohnston> teams
<mhall119> yeah, I don't see a benefit for pinning teams
<cjohnston> done
<cjohnston> really odd that when i run init-ld i get multiple messages telling me to run init-led
<cjohnston> mhall119: eww: http://paste.ubuntu.com/530390
<cjohnston> got a call... 
<mhall119> "Unexpected Zope exception" == Not our fault ;)
<YoBoY> god morning
<nigelb> morning YoBoY :)
<dholbach> good morning!
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> ahola
<cjohnston> mornin dholbach 
<dholbach> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> dholbach: I'm struggling with this one.. Add team event is now visible on the events page.. but not on a team page...
<dholbach> interesting
<cjohnston> given, you prolly shouldnt see add event for every team
<cjohnston> which is where my thought comes in..
<dholbach> doesn't the LD figure out on its own which team you're part of?
<cjohnston> yes.... but it doesnt know if your not logged in
<dholbach> but don't we use the @login_required decorator?
<cjohnston> yes...
<dholbach> so we should be good, right?
<cjohnston> I just find it odd that the link is visible to a non-logged in person on the events page, but not on a loco team page
<dholbach> why don't we just add it there?
<dholbach> I mean it's not a big deal, right?
<dholbach> it'd be nice if the view showed you a small message saying "You're creating an event for <team X> now."
<dholbach> or something
<cjohnston> but if I visit the german team, should I see a link to add an event when I am not going to be able to even after logging in, since I'm not a german member
<dholbach> so it's clear that even though you clicked on "add event" on the french team's page, you create if for your team
<cjohnston> you can only create an event for a team your a member of
<dholbach> ^
<cjohnston> would that work though
<dholbach> why not?
<dholbach> I mean... why are you wondering if it'd work?
<dholbach> in my view the biggest problem we have right now is that people who are new to the LD have no idea what they can do with it
<dholbach> and the "log in" link is not really super obvious
<dholbach> I mean... if I don't know what I'm going to do with it, why should I bother loggin in :)
<dholbach> we probably could show a "you can't create events for the french team!" page
<dholbach> but I think it's more user-friendly to say ""You're creating an event for <your own team X> now."
<dholbach> that's just my take :)
<dholbach> lunch time - see you later :)
<cjohnston> o/
<nigelb> I'm hungry now
<cjohnston> off to work.. 12 hours overtime
<cjohnston> latah
 * nigelb hugs cjohnston 
<mhall119> woot! gwibber-daily now has my keyboard controls!
 * nigelb RTs
<jledbetter> dholbach, It does say "You're creating an event..." I just didn't read above where I was putting stuff in.
<AlanBell> mhall119: what are they?
<mhall119> AlanBell: shift+up, down, home and end
<mhall119> you have to click the message stream so it has keyboard focus
<AlanBell> sounds good
<Ddorda> did anyone touched the LP code so far?
<mhall119> what LP code?
<Ddorda> mhall119: Launchpad
<Ddorda> the mailing list part
<mhall119> Ddorda: I'm still not sure what you mean, is this in regard to a project on launchpad, or the code of launchpad itself?
<Ddorda> mhall119: LP itself
<mhall119> oh, I haven't touched that code in a while
<mhall119> it ain't pretty
<Ddorda> mhall119: there is an huge problem with any non-latin language
<Ddorda> and they just won't fix it..! for now our loco mailing list is stuck without logging for the mailing list
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<AlanBell> Ddorda: presume you have asked in #launchpad
<Ddorda> AlanBell: i asked, but quite long time ago
<AlanBell> Ddorda: are there any non-ubuntu software projects on launchpad that use rtl or utf-8 that you know of?
<Ddorda> i also opened a bug about it (which seems to be a duplicate to an even way older report!)
<Ddorda> AlanBell: non-ubuntu stands for not in develop of canonical?
<AlanBell> and, um, why is the loco mailing list on launchpad? are they not all supposed to be on lists.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> yeah, non-canonical ones or upstream stuff, or perhaps OEM projects for china or whatever
<Ddorda> AlanBell: they were, however, we also had a duplicate mailing list on LP. in advice of the loco council we've decided to keep only the LP mailing list
<AlanBell> ok, fine
<Ddorda> but few months ago we noticed about this bug, it is an huge problem since now no one can read the history of the mailing list
<AlanBell> from the launchpad point of view software development projects are their customers, locos are just squatters :)
<Ddorda> AlanBell: but it is impossible to ignore any non-latin language, it is just too much :P
<mhall119> cjohnston: pong
#ubuntu-locoteams 2010-11-13
<jorge38> hola saludos
<YoBoY> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<bkerensa> pleia2: Should LoCo Progress Reports go to loco-council or contacts?
<pleia2> bkerensa: do you mean the Team Report? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports
<pleia2> that's the only real "progress report" we do for loco teams right now
<pleia2> otherwise you add stuff to your (re|)approval application
<bkerensa> pleia2: Yes... I think that is one area I have been slacking in :P
<bkerensa> We just recently got meetingology in channel so :)
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/September2011#Ubuntu_LoCo_Teams shows other teams, pretty much just a bullet point list each month of work (don't use headers, it messes up the wiki forma)
<pleia2> t
<pleia2> err, for each item in the month
<bkerensa> ok :)
 * bkerensa will have a look at California's reports... You guys are a good example
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do we ping someone at the end of each month with our report or?
 * bkerensa just finished October https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OregonTeam/TeamReports/11/October
 * bkerensa is going to work on September
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's automatically pulled in
<bkerensa> ok
<bkerensa> pleia2: Notably when MarkDude handed things over to me.... I never got any "Welcome Guide" further I don't even think he pinged LoCo Contacts so I had not been aware of the Team Reports requirement
<pleia2> unfortunately that's pretty common for team transfers
<bkerensa> kk
<pleia2> might want to check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Team_Reports
<pleia2> (well, the whole page really)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-08
<locodir-user> hi I am new how can I move about?
<YoBoY> hi locodir-user 
<YoBoY> you want to start a loco-team or your question is about something else ?
<locodir-user> I want to know how to writer chinese characters with penpoer junior I have been using under mswindows
<locodir-user> I got the driver for the application on a CD but could not have it installed in ubuntu
<YoBoY> locodir-user: ok, you are not on a support channel (and I can't answer that). You need to join the #ubuntu channel, do you know how to join a channel on IRC ?
<locodir-user> no can u help me?
<YoBoY> yes sure, just type "/join #ubuntu" without the quotes
<locodir-user> thanks
<locodir-user> join #ubuntu
<YoBoY> You should try also to search the ubuntu forums, the documentation and askubuntu.com
<YoBoY> you missed the / ;)
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> Good Morning dholbach :P
 * Tm_T says "woooo"
<dholbach> hey bkerensa
<saimanoj> hiii
<saimanoj> please let me know if anyone is here....
<YoBoY> i'm here
<YoBoY> saimanoj: it's better to ask directly if you have any question, if it's just to talk you are welcome too ;)
<saimanoj> hello, in Google+ the g+ page creation is made available
<saimanoj> why not we create an Ubuntu Indian Loco team page in g+. Shall I create it, if others agree.
<saimanoj> YoBoy: any objection for anyone.
<YoBoY> saimanoj: you should ask that question on the ubuntu indian channel or mailing list, or directly to the loco contact or team leader of this loco team :)
<YoBoY> saimanoj: http://loco.ubuntu.com/ << to find your team and all the informations to contact them if you don't already have that
<saimanoj> thanks a lot.
<YoBoY> But to respond correctly, yes your locoteam can create a G+ it's a good idea (my team and other teams already have create these pages ^^")
<saimanoj> YoBoy: another doubt, Will all the loco teams have an irc channel. My loco team is unapproved.
<YoBoY> there is no need to be approved to have a channel
<saimanoj> thank you once again. You helped me a lot.
<YoBoY> saimanoj: it should be #ubuntu-in I think
<saimanoj> Clarified of all the doubt in my mind just the remaining task is to contact my loco team members.
<YoBoY> yes :)
<saimanoj> yes i found it. thanks for help.
<YoBoY> you need help with that ?
<saimanoj> I am on the IRC channel already, asked my question. If now one responds then what should I do? Is if okay to create the page to represent the team even without the acceptance of them?
<YoBoY> try to contact the leaders or loco contacts of the team by email, it's always better in my opinion :)
<saimanoj> Okay. Thanks.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-09
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<donatas> Good morning and hello for all
<czajkowski> howdy
<swright> Is anyone aware of a virtual loco team?  I thought I heard something about that on a podcast, but I can't seem to find anything on it
<bkerensa> swright: Many people participate in their Loco's virtually
<bkerensa> :)
<swright> ok, that's cool, thx
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-10
<dholbach> good morning
<ashickur-noor> good evening 
<czajkowski> aloha 
<akgraner> The new edition of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is now available here:
<akgraner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue240
<pleia2> \o/
<czajkowski> pleia2: I have my penugin picture up so glad I bought it, will forever remind me of DTD with you guys! 
<pleia2> yay!
<czajkowski> need to get it framed, it's curently still in the clear plastic though 
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> yeah I need to get a frame too
<czajkowski> but it'l hide the signature and dedication :(
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-11
<cjohnston> itnet7: ping
<cprofitt> nigelb: ping
<cprofitt> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> sir
<cprofitt> I contacted Richard Weait of OSM tonight
<cprofitt> and sent a message to brian about the map script from LP
<cjohnston> sweet
<cjohnston> mark em in progress
<cjohnston> :-)
<cprofitt> who would be best to have a OSM person contact?
<cjohnston> mhall119: you willing?
<cjohnston> i dont know anything about maps at all
<mhall119> willing to what?
<cjohnston> be a point of contact for OSM
<mhall119> I thought cprofitt was going to be out contact
<cjohnston> i dunno
<cjohnston> ask him
<mhall119> cprofitt: can you be out point of contact for OSM?
<cjohnston> cprofitt: we have some bitesized bugs when your ready to jump in head first too
<cprofitt> I am contacting OSM, but if they want to talk to a developer I might want to point them at a person with better working knowledge of the code base
<cjohnston> cprofitt: #ubuntu-website
<mhall119> cprofitt: if you need a contact, send them my way
<cprofitt> mhall119: sounds good... I just know I do not know the code well yet
<mhall119> well, cjohnston keeps renaming stuff and I may not either
<nigelb> ZING
<cjohnston> thats ok.. nigelb goesnt know how to write commit messages
<nigelb> cjohnston: :D
<mhall119> lol
<Darkwing> cjohnston: You still up by any off chance?
<nigelb> Darkwing: he went to bed a while back.
<Darkwing> nigelb: I figured as much. I was hoping for a bit of insomnia. :)
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha 
<jasonjang> aloha~ czajkowski & all
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> hay alguien por aqui???
<paultag> So.. Who wants to contribute to Fluxbox? -- http://people.ubuntu.com/~paultag/fluxbox/fluxbox-deps.png <- Internal Deps
<paultag> hello, 10 year old project :)
<mhall119> hey paultag, I was wondering, what UI toolkit does fluxbox use?
<paultag> mhall119: its a window manager, not a de :)
<paultag> mhall119: no uitk needed
<mhall119> paultag: it has window decorators, they've gotta be drawn by something
<mhall119> even if it's just Xlib
<paultag> mhall119: I understand how it works :)
<paultag> mhall119: and yeah, xlib
<paultag> but Xlib is hardly a UI toolkit ;)
<paultag> We have FbTk, but that's not really a UI Toolkit
<paultag> has some stuff, but not a lot
<mhall119> close enough  to answer my question ;)
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> ok, who wants to make me happy
<paultag> could someone write a c++ parser? kthx
<mhall119> yacc
<paultag> mhall119: no wai :)
<paultag> I'm not writing it, man
<paultag> the syntax rules are so crazy complex
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-12
<cjohnston> here taggy taggy taggy.. paultag ping
<paultag> cjohnston: howdy
<cjohnston> paultag: http://www.zeagle.com/showproduct/42/Ranger-LTD/
<cjohnston> i got it yesterday
<paultag> cjohnston: ah sick!
<paultag> cjohnston: is it still warm enough to give a test-dive?
<cjohnston> paultag: i dove mid january this year.. air temp of ~60 water temp of 56
<paultag> cjohnston: that's pretty warm :)
<paultag> that's wetsuit weather
<cjohnston> i did it in a 3mm
<cjohnston> it was cold
<paultag> cjohnston: dude, bollocks :)
<paultag> just take a whiz as soon as you get in
<paultag> cjohnston: it's already ~51 in the water up here'
<cjohnston> lol
<bkerensa> paultag and pleia2: You might have someone from Arkansas popping in sometime he wants to form a LoCo in his state apparently its the only state with neither a unapproved or approved one
<bkerensa> He was asking on the +Ubuntu page on G+
<locodir-user> please help me wit h the steps to install packages i have downloaded
<locodir-user> without using the software center for ubuntu 11.04
<bkerensa> locodir-user: #Ubuntu is the official support channel
<JanC> cjohnston / paultag: we have a swim club here whose members go out to swim in the open water in a regular swimsuit when it's below 0 °C air temperature and probably around 0 °C water temp   :P
<JanC> but of course they only stay in for a couple of minutes  ;-)
<JanC> (they are called the "ice bears")
<paultag> JanC: heheheh :)
<paultag> JanC: I'd do that :)
<paultag> I love the winter :)
<ashickur-noor> any body here?
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: yup 
<ashickur-noor> Can I use a LoCo's logo without there permission?
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: what teams logo ? 
<ashickur-noor> Ubuntu bd LoCo
<czajkowski> what is bd?
<ashickur-noor> Bangladesh
<ashickur-noor> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bd
<czajkowski> ashickur-noor: have you tried to contact http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-bd
<czajkowski> possibly better to talk to them to be honest 
<ashickur-noor> ok thnx
<czajkowski> np
<ashickur-noor> I will do that
<JanC> I'm not sure what license Ubuntu logos are supposed to have?
<ashickur-noor> JanC:  there are trademark rules for Ubuntu logo
<JanC> trademarks are not the same as copyright, so this is a tricky issue  ☺
<JanC> unless the trademark rules say something about the copyright license for (derived) logos
<JanC> in any case, the locoteam should be able to help
<Ronnie> cjohnston: finally some code from my hands is pushed to LTP https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-team-portal/reduced_venue_page_queries/+merge/82058
<cjohnston> is aw the email!
<cjohnston> saw
<Ronnie> hmm http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/history/ gives an error :(
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-11-13
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: do you still suck ?
<bodhi_zazen> wb cprofitt 
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: yep!
<bodhi_zazen> hey paultag , how have you been ?
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: well, thanks, how are you?
<bodhi_zazen> You going to make it to Jackson Hole this winter ?
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: super tempted
<bodhi_zazen> Jackson rocks, would be great to have you join the tribe 
<paultag> +1
<bodhi_zazen> February ... Jackson ... ski it if you can
<paultag> for sure :)
<bodhi_zazen> https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/ajhackbarth/web/Pictures/jacksonhole/TramFromSubletteQuadChair.JPG
<paultag> hot damn
<bodhi_zazen> We have been talking about skiing this face : https://mywebspace.wisc.edu/ajhackbarth/web/Pictures/jacksonhole/MoreBackcountry.JPG
<bodhi_zazen> requires a little hiking
<bodhi_zazen> Those green signs are ski area boundary, close, but very much below, to where hiking starts
<nigelb> 48
<nigelb> urgh
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: tram shots : http://www.skirebel.com/magazine/ski-resort-pictures/612684/Jackson-Hole-Tram.jpg
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.outsideonline.com/blog/how-to-survive-jackson-holes-tram.html
<bodhi_zazen> paultag: I've got to run for now, if those pics do not tempt you, you must be dead =)
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: :)
<paultag> bodhi_zazen: we'll chat soon, man :)
<bodhi_zazen> I was doing laps off the tram (4,000 ft elevation + hiking) last year
<bodhi_zazen> Hiking the head wall
<bodhi_zazen> Pic - http://www.jhunderground.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/headwall-jhmr-aerial-frederick.jpg
<paultag> :)
<bodhi_zazen> See that terrain off to the right =)
<bodhi_zazen> Hike up - http://teendrama.com/dens/journal/2008/skirecap/jackson_hiking_headwall.jpg
<Pendulum> bodhi_zazen: now I want to go and I can't even hike anymore :(
<bodhi_zazen> http://www.circumerrostock.com/media/stock/full/jackson+hole+wy-hiking+the+headwall+at+the+jackson+hole+mountain+resort-6HHW1019.jpg
<bodhi_zazen> Pendulum: come on out
<bodhi_zazen> Jackson Hole, we go with a large tribe
<bodhi_zazen> First week of February 
<bodhi_zazen> Careful though, the terrain is insane - Steep & Deep
<Pendulum> bodhi_zazen: I'm a wheelchair user these days. This is why I no longer hike.
<bodhi_zazen> Oh, sorry to hear that
<bodhi_zazen> We will rig you up with one of those devices so you can ski
<Pendulum> it is what it is. At least I hiked when I could :)
<bodhi_zazen> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/tm/2008/12/12/disabled_ski2_428x269_to_468x312.jpg
<bodhi_zazen> http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2006/12/12/sports/13ski.1.600.jpg
<Pendulum> yeah, I'd like to learn to sit-ski at some point if I can figure out how to do it without wrecking my shoulder further (I have a relatively unusual genetic condition that means that my joints are crap, to put it in general terms)
<mhall119> paultag: you around?
<paultag> mhall119: yep
<paultag> mhall119: what's up, hombre?
<mhall119> so I've been reading Smith's Wealth of Nations lately
<paultag> mhall119: Yeah?
<mhall119> and now I'm thinking of writing one or more blog posts comparing open source ecosystem to capitalism
<paultag> mhall119: oh, fun 
<paultag> I'm sure RMS would be just so stoked (irony?)
<mhall119> heh, not with what I'm planning to write about him
<mhall119> nothing bad, just a theory I have about why more people admire Linus
<mhall119> I guess that's not exactly clear
<mhall119> I'm trying to determine what exactly constitutes currency in FLOSS
<paultag> mhall119: well, I disagree in a fairly heavy way, so I'm not going to help muchly :)
<paultag> not able, actually
<mhall119> I was actually hoping for a counter-point post from you
<paultag> Oh, goody!
<paultag> mhall119: which bit?
<mhall119> the whole thing, once I write it
<paultag> mhall119: sure, I'd be happy to
<mhall119> I'll let you know, I'm still brainstorming, so there's no telling how long it'll take me
<paultag> sure nuf!
<mhall119> who knows, maybe I'll convince myself that I'm wrong while I'm writing it, that's been known to happen
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<mhall119> paultag: what makes you work on Fluxbox?
<paultag> mhall119: what an interesting question
<paultag> mhall119: you know, I don't know. I think it boils down to motivated self-interest
<nigelb> Probably because no one uses it and he can do anything he wants .
 * nigelb ducks and runs
<paultag> so, ego
<paultag> I guess
 * nigelb hugs paultag 
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<mhall119> interesting
<mhall119> paultag: when you say ego, do you mean it makes you feel good when you do it, or when someone else sees that you've done it?
 * mhall119 is going to put the nook's highlighting and bookmarking through it paces on this one I think
<paultag> mhall119: I say ego because i'm only doing it for myself
<paultag> which is inherently egotistical
<paultag> personally, I don't care about the 'cred
<mhall119> lots of people don't do their jobs for the money
<paultag> mhall119: true, but those jobs might not impact their life
<paultag> where I'm a user, this software being unmaintained and unusable to me in aspect X makes my life worse
<mhall119> right
<paultag> so, ego :)
<mhall119> I think people who don't do their job for money get a similar personal return from it 
<mhall119> I know talking to teachers and people who work at non-profits, that's the case
<paultag> well, that's just sort of core to marxism
<mhall119> so, why become a Debian maintainer?
<paultag> you're not being alienated by your labor
<paultag> mhall119: the process of sponsorship takes more time then I want to
<paultag> mhall119: so with DM, I can choose to upload software I know is good
<mhall119> but why upload?
<paultag> mhall119: again, motivated self-interest
<paultag> mhall119: I use Debian, no one else was updating package Y, so I choose to upload Y so it's usable, according to, well, me
<paultag> which again, saves me pain, overall
<mhall119> but it was usable to you before you uploaded it
<paultag> mhall119: not to me :)
<mhall119> why not?
<paultag> mhall119: which package, fluxbox in particular?
<mhall119> any really, but sure, let's use that as an example
<paultag> mhall119: broken configs, hanging bugs that were fixed upstream, and so forth
<paultag> exposed bugs cause me problems, they're like landmines
<paultag> mhall119: I've got to run, but let's keep this going when I get this paback
<paultag> back *
<mhall119> but couldn't you accomplish all of that on your own systems?
<paultag> I like where this is going
<paultag> mhall119: True, but I have more then one system
<mhall119> ok, thanks, you've given me a new perspective I hadn't considered
<paultag> as well as new installs
<paultag> mhall119: sure thing
<paultag> we'll chat soon
 * mhall119 looks forward to it
<akgraner> he folks I'm working on the news letter any interesting LoCo news items between the 7th and today that you think should be included
<akgraner> czajkowski, have you posted anything new to the loco directory blog this week (I've been afk most of this week so haven't caught up on all my RSS feeds)
<akgraner> I'll keep looking but I wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything 
<czajkowski> nope sorry not blogged this week.
<taowa> !lococouncil
<ubot4> lococouncil is The Loco Council is itnet7, czajkowski, paultag, huats, leogg, popey - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> taowa: hi there
<taowa> Hellow
<taowa> Hello
<czajkowski> taowa: you're looking for help  from the council ?
<taowa> yes
<czajkowski> taowa: well you can mail us if you like 
<czajkowski> there are 6 of us and not all are online now 
<taowa> czajkowski: Can i be a member of https://launchpad.net/~locoteams-approved
<czajkowski> taowa: what team do you belong to ?
<czajkowski> taowa: it's the team that becomes part of it not individuals 
<taowa> ubuntu-qc but i would like to be a direct member
<czajkowski> taowa: that's not how it works 
<czajkowski> so teams in that list are approved teams 
<czajkowski> they've gone through a proces
<czajkowski> all teams belong in https://launchpad.net/~locoteams
<mhall119> paultag: have you read ESR's Homesteading the Noosphere?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-05
<dholbach> good morning
<mr-princemathew> can anyone help me?
<mr-princemathew> ?
<czajkowski> bah 
<JoseeAntonioR> always happens
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
<Tm_T> good evening
<SergioMeneses> Tm_T, \o good morning here
<coolbhavi> SergioMeneses, its night here
<coolbhavi> :)
<SergioMeneses> coolbhavi, jeje
<moppag> Hello everybody I'm new to irc channels I don't know how it works. Where should I ask for help on a screen reolution problem ?
<YoBoY> moppag, hi, try on #ubuntu channel
<moppag> Ok Thanks
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-07
<dholbach> good morning
<kaziweb>  hi, I've found two times welcome msg lost from #ubuntu-qa. wt should I do for permanent solution?
<kaziweb> czajkowski, how r u?
<czajkowski> kaziweb: busy but good 
<czajkowski> whats up, I dont understand you message
<viperhoot> czajkowski: I think he wants to have op privileges for #ubuntu-qa
<kaziweb> czajkowski, welcome message removed two times automatically from #ubuntu-qa.
<kaziweb> viperhoot, I've op privilege.
<czajkowski> oh right I know nothing about irc ops I'm afraid 
<czajkowski> the folks in #ubuntu-ops may know 
<czajkowski> AlanBell: ^^^
<viperhoot> kaziweb: try on #ubuntu-ops
<kaziweb> czajkowski, ok
<AlanBell> o/
<AlanBell> oh, right all sorted in -ops :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-09
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-11-10
<uros1> czajkowski: have minute for me
<czajkowski> uros1: sure
<uros1> remember the issue about serbia locoteam regarding CD
<czajkowski> uros1: not off hand want to pm me and I cna look into it 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-06
<locodir-user> hola
<locodir-user> buenas hay alguien?
<locodir-user> me podrian pasar un email donde hacer una peticion a ubuntu para ver si puedo conseguir las caratulas de las distintas distribuciones de ubuntu?
<locodir-user> para publicarlas online
<locodir-user> todas las versiones
<locodir-user> tanto de las portadas como de los cds
<locodir-user> oks gracias chao
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-07
<locodir-user> hola.ubuntu-locoteams
<lu1gy> saucy-security is stable?
<M1k3Zu1u> hey there
<M1k3Zu1u> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<PabloRubianes> M1k3Zu1u, hello
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-11-10
<locodir-user> hello
<Mikey__> Hello
<Mikey__> anyone got there ears on?
<Megelli> Hello, any open ears ut there?
<Megelli> out
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-04
<santhosh> hi
<santhosh> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-05
<jjk_saji> Hi , I am from UAE, name joseph john
<belkinsa> jjk_saji, do you need help?
<jjk_saji> hi 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-06
<wxl> mhall119: belkinsa suggested i ask you what you think about having a loco do a uos session?
<mhall119> wxl: I would love that, and other loco teams get inspired seeing that kind of thing, so it's a big +1 from me
<wxl> mhall119: cool, i'll bring it up in our meeting tomorrow. i've taken over for bkerensa and i'm still trying to get some legs under the group, so there's not a TON of activity going on, but i figure we could at least hilight some cool things happening in oregon and some ideas i have on how locos spread out across wide geographic areas can unite together.
<wxl> mhall119: only thing is i need someone else to do it because i'm doing a session for lubuntu XD
<mhall119> wxl: you can't do two sessions?
<mhall119> :)
<wxl> mhall119: well, sure, it's possible. but i've only got so much time…
<mhall119> wxl: understood, hence the :)
<wxl> mhall119: oh missed that one. i lastlogged for highlights only. :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-07
 * jasonjang is away: away
 * jasonjang is back (gone 00:04:44)
<TommyT> are there any loco groups active on irc? Our group's usage of irc has fallen to nothing.
<TommyT> I am curious how the groups are using it
<TommyT> I suppose I should call us a "team"
<rww> TommyT: #ubuntu-us-ca uses it mostly for social chat and for meetings.
<rww> we have two IRC meetings a month
<rww> unfortunately, they're not very well-attended right now, because this is our "slow" time of the year
<TommyT> thanks! We have an established "chat night" on irc but nobody shows up
<TommyT> a few years back some organized a Google video meeting but that never became regular
<TommyT> I assume "ca" stands for "California," so it seems like you have population going in your favor.
<TommyT> I'm talking about ubuntu-us-ar and the AR is "Arkansas," which as a friend from Dallas once pointed out has fewer folks than her home town
<TommyT> (We may have caught up with Dallas by now but that would be the whole state.)
<TommyT> rww: thanks for your response
<TommyT> Since we have so little population, is there a regional channel we might consider monitoring instead?
<rww> #ubuntu-us exists, but it isn't very lively. I don't think there are channels for regions of the US, but I could be wrong.
<mhall119> just states I think
<TommyT> For those who don't know, Arkansas is bordered by Oklahoma, Missouri, Tennessee, Mississippi, Louisiana and Texas
<TommyT> So maybe I could check out some of those
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-11-09
<murali> hi there
<murali> is there anybody from uae-loco here?
<ipmurali> Hi
<ipmurali> Is there any activity planned by uae-locoteams... Coming days
<ipmurali> Hello team
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-02
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach MooDoo svij 
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<MooDoo> howdy Kilos :)
<elacheche> Hey locos! :)
<elacheche> dholbach, when the deadline to apply fro the CC membership?
<elacheche> I got it dholbach :) →  "please send an email to the
<elacheche> Community Council (community-council at lists.ubuntu.com) with the
<elacheche> subject “[CC Nomination]” by Friday, October 16th"
<elacheche> How many persons applied to that dholbach ?
<dholbach> elacheche, I can't quite remember - I think it was 10+
<dholbach> and AFAIK the nominations period is over
<dholbach> czajkowski, right? ^
<dholbach> Mark was reviewing the list of nominations, but got busy with openstack summit and stuff
<dholbach> I'll prod him again
<dholbach> if you want to nominate yourself, try sending in an email - maybe you'll still be consider
<czajkowski> dholbach: correct the names are with Mark rught now for reviewing and as soon as they're reviewed we will have a poll and announcement set up 
<dholbach> ok
<ahoneybun> what about the LC dholbach?
<dholbach> ahoneybun, I don't know
<dholbach> but jose and others on the LC should
<ahoneybun> thx
<jose> dholbach: I expired before nominations ended - wxl, awake?
<jose> s/ended/started/
<dholbach> jose, that's no problem - I we can extend the term for a couple of weeks if necessary
<dholbach> until the new LC is not in place, I'd consider everyone's term to still be ongoing :)
<jose> well, I've applied for the CC and would prefer to not be in the LC + CC voting. but the guys know I can help if they need me :)
<dholbach> jose, I think ahoneybun's question was more about the state of the LC nomination process
<jose> yeah. /me knows 0
<jose> I believe it closes on the 5th though
<ahoneybun> mm
 * ahoneybun is still thinking of joining it
<ahoneybun> or putting my name forward I mean
<jose> you should :)
<wxl> yes i'm here jose 
<wxl> afaik we didn't get any nominations.
<wxl> elacheche: do you know where lunapersa has run off to as of late?
<jose> ahoneybun: mind a quick PM
<ahoneybun> jose: sure?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-03
<nhaines> wxl: we must have gotten at least some nominations because I know svij was nominated.  :)
<wxl> nhaines: i thought all the nominations went through the loco-council list tho?
<nhaines> wxl: I believe his did.
<wxl> nhaines: weird. i guess i missed it.
<tsimonq2> wxl: just wondering, since the Ubuntu Wisconsin Team isn't "active", per-say, how would I make it officially "active" again?
<tsimonq2> wxl: because don't you have to renew the team and keep it "active"
<tsimonq2> or anybody else who knows the answer to that question
<tsimonq2> !lococouncil
<ubot5> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, PabloRubianes, nhaines, wxl, and lunapersa - they are here to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> yea you have to renew it
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: how would I do that?
<ahoneybun> the loco council can do it I think
<tsimonq2> which is why I pinged them XD
 * tsimonq2 pokes wxl 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-04
<nhaines> tsimonq2: There's no "active".  Just start meeting and planning events.
<nhaines> After about six months, if you are still active and have plans for the future, you can submit a verification application to receive Verified Team status.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamVerificationGuidelines
<tsimonq2> THAT is what I was kinda asking about
<tsimonq2> thanks
<nhaines> tsimonq2: you're welcome.  But remember, "verified" status basically just means that when you submit a request to Canonical, they know that you have a proven track record.  There's nothing you can't or shouldn't do as far as events or representing Ubuntu regardless of status.  :)
<tsimonq2> :) ok
<ahoneybun> jose: I am willing for sure, I just need a confirm about the times and I'm down
<ahoneybun> o/ dholbach
<dholbach> hi ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> dholbach: http://docs.kubuntu.org/
<dholbach> wow - nice work!
<dholbach> what do you use to make the site?
<ahoneybun> thanks
<ahoneybun> sphinx
<ahoneybun> some scripts in it make the html and css from text files
<ahoneybun> https://github.com/ahoneybun/kubuntu-manual
<dholbach> ah, great
<dholbach> that's what we use for packaging.ubuntu.com too
<ahoneybun> I see cool
<jose> ahoneybun: that's great :) remember you only have a couple days
<ahoneybun> to put my name in?
<ahoneybun> how do I do that jose?
<jose> I'll do that for you. so it's a yes? :D
<ahoneybun> if the time works
<ahoneybun> jose: if google calendar converted the fridge right I can make the meetings
<jose> fridge is utc
<ahoneybun> it says GMT
<ahoneybun> which is at 8pm in GMT but google converts it to my timezone I think which would be 3pm
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-05
<ahoneybun> hey nhaines
<Kilos> morning everyone
<svij> morning :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-11-07
<itsdavidagain> !locoteams
<ubot5> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<wxl> itsdavidagain: find what you're looking for?
<itsdavidagain> not exactly, Im trying to find support for some lvm issues
<wxl> oh looking for local support then?
<itsdavidagain> hAVENT USED IRC IN 15 YRS LOL
<itsdavidagain> is there local support for that?
<wxl> perhaps
<wxl> that's what the loco teams do
<wxl> where you is?
<itsdavidagain> kelowna BC, CANADA
<wxl> looking
<itsdavidagain> I just started to document my actions and issues yesterday, its helping immensely...thank you very much :)
<wxl> start here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam
<itsdavidagain> thank you!  :D
<wxl> there's also these guys in vancouver http://www.meetup.com/ubuntuvancouver/
<itsdavidagain> reading...
<wxl> you can also try #ubuntu itsdavidagain 
<itsdavidagain> create irc chnnel..?
<itsdavidagain> #ubuntu itsdavidagain
<itsdavidagain> lol
<wxl>  /join #ubuntu
<wxl> XD
<itsdavidagain_> n /#ubuntu
 * Kilos waves
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-08
<Kilos> o/
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-09
<Ajit> Hi
<Ajit> ubuntu 16.4 LTS download kora ase........ami ekhon win7 intall korte chai...kintu partasina...cd die intall korte gele bole j ai drive e install kora jabena
<ajit> keo ahcen?
<CrazyLemon> !in
<ubot5`> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<CrazyLemon> well that was pointless
<mhall119> nhaines: ahoneybun: If you're both up for a UOS session about loco teams and events, I'll put it on the schedule and add you both to it
<mhall119> ahoneybun: what times did you say would be best for you?
<kings> malem gan
<kings> ane mau tanya
<kings> ane pake thinkpad x240 ane install ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<kings> knp koneksinya putus2 mulu ya gan klo pake wifi
<kings> kadang update aja failed
<kings> padahal ane disamping access pointny
<kings> mohon pencerahannya
<wxl> ahoneybun: you're staying in seattle thursday night, right?
<ahoneybun> wxl: yea check in is at 3pm local
<wxl> ahoneybun: because of this whol fiasco with the funds and the plane i think i might take the train and arrive thursday night. your last night is saturday or friday?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: after 19:00 UTC
<ahoneybun> wxl: check out is 12pm Sat
<ahoneybun> but I'll still be in town till 11pm at night or so
<wxl> oops didn't mean to pm
<ahoneybun> np
<ahoneybun> wxl: I guess you could say the last night is Friday then
<wxl> ah right
<ahoneybun> bbl
<wxl> well good enough. hopefully i'm out of dodge saturday. maybe i could take the train there and the flight back and end up at about the same place
<mhall119> ahoneybun: 19-20 UTC is only on Tuesday, and svij has already asked for that time for this UbuCon EU talk
<ahoneybun> back
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I get home about 2:40pm our time
<mhall119> ah, so not even 19-20 would work for you then
<ahoneybun> I might be about to do 10:15-10:30 or so during lunch at work
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-11-12
<msf> hii
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-11-08
<juv97505> Hi
<juv97505> I am new to Ubuntu 
<juv97505> and I need help
